# help me !! pegion blood fires do not attached parents



## discus12345 (Nov 8, 2010)

hi all,
i have one pair of pegion blood discus. i got 20 fries, but currently , they can't find parents or attached to them. please help me as soon asn possible.

thanks thousand times.


----------



## mike604 (May 1, 2010)

hi there, are they free swimming yet or still just wiggling around with egg sacks still?


----------

